# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Paniek

## Devi123

Ik ben heel pas begonnen met gebruik van de pil. Nu heb ik begrepen dat ik 21 dagen de gele pillen moet slikken en 7 dagen de "vitamientjes". Mij is voorgehouden dat mijn menstruatie zal beginnen op het moment dat ik met de vitamientjes begin. Vandaag heb ik me 3de vitamientje geslikt en nog steeds geen menstruatie. ik heb wel buikpijn.

Herkent iemand dit? En kan iemand me vertellen wat ik nu moet doen  :Confused:

----------


## Oki07

Welke pil heb je? 
Ik heb stediril geslikt. Ik slikte 21 pillen en had dan een stopweek van 7 dagen en begon weer opnieuw. Dat is feitelijk hetzelfde als bij jou, want in de laatste 7 pillen zit niets (volgens mij ook geen vitamientjes, maar dat weet ik niet zeker). Ik kreeg na ongeveer 3 a vier dagen stoppen mijn menstruatie. Je lichaam moet nog wennen aan de pil, dus het kan ook wat langer duren. Ik heb ook wel eens gehad dat ik pas op de zesde dag ongesteld werd en de volgende dag alweer een pil moest nemen.
Als er geen risico is op zwangerschap gewoon rustig afwachten. Het duurt gemiddeld wel drie maanden voordat je lichaam aan de pil gewend is. Bij twijfel kun je altijd even (telefonisch) overleggen met de assistente of huisarts.

----------


## christel1

Devi, welk soort pil slik jij eigenlijk, want vitamientjes daar heb ik nog van gehoord in een pilstrip eigenlijk. Een normale pilstrip bestaat uit 21 pillen, dan slik je 7 dagen niets (ook geen vitamientjes dus), in die periode krijg je normaal gezien je maandstonden. Dit kan afhangen van persoon tot persoon van wanneer je je maandstonden gaat krijgen en ook van het soort pil die je slikt. De eerste maand van het nemen je pil, begin je op de eerste dag van je maandstonden. Dan slik je 21 dagen je pil en stopt 7 dagen. De dag erna begin je terug met het nemen van je pil ook al heb je je maandstonden nog. Oki07, uit hoeveel pillen bestond die stediril ? Want je zegt zelf 21 maar denkt dat er in de laatste 7 pillen niets meer zit, niet waar dus, daar zitten evenveel hormonen in dan in de rest van de pillen die je ervoor geslikt hebt. Het is ook heel makkelijk, je hebt bv je stopdag op zaterdag (vrijdag laatste pil genomen), wel de week erna begin je terug op zaterdag met je volgende strip te nemen.

----------


## Oki07

Ik was niet duidelijk, begrijp ik nu. De meeste pillen bevatten 21 pillen met allemaal dezelfde stoffen en dan 7 dagen stopweek, dat was ook het geval met stediril. 
Je hebt echter ook pillen die 28 pillen bevatten, maar waarvan de laatste 7 niets doen. Dit is alleen om het vergeten van een pil te voorkomen, omdat je gewend bent elke dag een pil te slikken. Ik denk dat Devi zo'n soort pil heeft en dat zij de laatste 7 pillen vitamientjes noemt. 

Hopelijk is het nu duidelijker?

----------


## christel1

ja nu is het wel duidelijker... mijn dochter slikt de daphne pil wegens endometriose, maar dat is ook maar een pilstrip van 21 en waar zij vroeger met haar yasmin pil heel veel last had van haar maandstonden en 5 dagen bloedverlies had, heeft zij met deze pil maar 2 dagen bloedverlies meer, en ook veel minder pijn....

----------

